# Allianzgilde astrum aeterna sucht Mitglieder! (Kargath)



## Yarna (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir sind eine noch recht kleine Gilde (24 Mitglieder, davon 6 Twinks) und suchen weitere Mitglieder. Die Atmosphäre stimmt und die Leute verstehen sich super untereinander. Wir haben immer sehr viel Spass und eigentlich sind immer ein paar Leute online.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vor allem Neulinge oder Gelegenheitsspieler sind willkommen.
Klassen, die noch sehr zum Vorteil wären, sind Magier und Paladine.
Schau einfach unter www.astrum-aeterna.de, da kannst Du Dich auch bewerben; oder wende Dich einfach ingame an mich.

Herzliche Grüße
Yarna


----------

